# The mt372d tractor



## mt372d2002 (Dec 29, 2013)

So one day my father said "well do you want to come to go look at atractor today do you want to come along." So we went to the ladies house to pull it onto a trailer. The bulldozer 
blade was still on the tractor so we had to rp that off and slap the new to us loader bucket on. We got it home I really didnt get to use it much until my dad brought it home from the job sight. Lets fast farward to October. Now I had a whole lot of stuff to do to this tractor new oil filter, new engine oil, new hydraulic oil, back up light, grease all joints, swap tires. It got to a point where I was SO upsessed with the tractor that I asked my dad if there was any thing to do with the tractor. Now we are here in time. New hydraulic filter IN (but not on the machine) and new fuel filter IN and we are almost done with the maintenence. So there you go the lfie story of Gurty. Lean mean fighting machine.


----------

